# Pair of stunning fluffy 8 week old kittens needing a loving home now! £60 donation



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

algernontrust.org.uk have we think brother and sister (very fluffy and still hard to be certain) ready for a loving forever home now!

Home check approval will be needed but these kittens can be rehomed Monday :thumbup:

Families welcome with young/older children, we only ask they go to a loving home where they will be cared for and have time spent enjoying them both.

Mum was a super friendly young cat so these kittens are really something special.

Location Daventry Northants NN11

Please contact Michelle Toogood-Johnson on 01327 872518
email [email protected]


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Is mum also with yourself?


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Lucky mummy is going to her loving forever home tomorrow  but here's a photo of her!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm just wondering why you cannot keep them with mum for a few more weeks and get them vaccinated before rehoming?


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

We are an animal re-homing trust. These kittens are being cared for by a voluteer for free, re-homing these two will help more animals in need and keep our extensive costs down! We aim to find homes asap so they kittens can have a settled and loving future which they haven't had to date.

There will be a voucher offered for neuterung this pair once they reach six months of age at a greatly reduced cost.


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Of course, if you'd like to offer a donation to cover the cost of keeping these litte one and getting them vacinnated as you suggested, then of course that would be gratefully received by the trust and your wish met


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

algernontrust said:


> Of course, if you'd like to offer a donation to cover the cost of keeping these litte one and getting them vacinnated as you suggested, then of course that would be gratefully received by the trust and your wish met


Unfortunately I'm tapped out for helping rescues at the moment. You could always ask those who will actually be adopting them to cover the vaccinations, rather than myself, a stranger.

I understand the constraints of time and money, however I do wish more rescues would keep kittens with mum when available until 12 weeks in order to shift the widely held concept that they are ready for new homes at 8 weeks.

Overall I think it would help the burden on rescues with less older cats coming back due to socialisation issues which cause people to give up on them once they are out of the cute stage. Hopefully the neutering vouchers will be used.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's funny how rescues vary. Recently on here we had a rescue keeping a kitten until it was nearly six MONTHS old, apparently because they wanted to make sure it was neutered before rehoming - a laudable aim but I wondered how many others might have been helped if the kitten had been rehomed right away. 

Eight weeks does seem to be the norm for rescues. I'd rather it was 12 weeks but the "homeability" of kittens drops dramatically every week once they pass 8 weeks. Educating a general public who still expect to get kittens at 6 weeks for next to nothing is a slow process.

Liz


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They are beautiful!! I'm sure they will be snapped up pretty quickly :thumbup:


----------



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

Just the little girl now in need of a loving home!

£40 donation required for the trust to help many others like these kittens!

Home approval needed but open to anyone who is loving and caring including families with young children who could offer a stable and kind forever home

email [email protected]

tel 01327 872518


----------

